# Dress Code...



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

I was wondering what (if) you had a dress code for your employees, in the field or the office, just wanting to see how everyone else does it.


When we are in the field it is jeans and a company t-shirt, no shorts, tennis shoes or boots (their choice) no tank tops no sleeveless t's and absolutely NO SHIRTS OFF, I don't care how hot it is, it is just nasty to see that, at least imo, I know I wouldn't want that around my house.

My office is at home, so I wear what I want, but if I had an actual office place, it would be business casual.

So what's your rules?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Steel toe boots, work pants, and company shirt. Also, company hats only if you wear hats.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

No employees, just me.

in the summer - 
work boots, shorts, maybe a wife beater (not white though) for the morning hours, usually no shirt

in the winter - 
work boots, pants, t-shirt, maybe rain coat, usually not

Looks like I won't be workin' for you anytime soon...

Mac


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

Hat's are ok, but I don't like bandanna's unless they are rolled up as a sweat band, we aren't a bunch of gang bangers...


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't have any employees, but I am particular about what I wear. My own personal dress code is to wear short sleeve cotton button down shirts. Sure they get thrashed but they are comfortable and look more presentable than t-shirts. I always wear a hat, you gotta keep your pencil somewhere


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

BuiltByMAC said:


> No employees, just me.
> 
> in the summer -
> work boots, shorts, maybe a wife beater (not white though) for the morning hours, usually no shirt
> ...



To each his own, I guess it stems down from my grandfather, he was big on that stuff, his attire was different, blue dickies for pants, and usually a flannel, I don't think I ever saw that man wear a pair of jeans in my life, come to think of it, I don't even think he owned jeans, I know that he never wore long underwear either, didn't matter how cold it was he just wore those dickies, but I guess after being in the mountains during WW2 in the 10th Mt. infantry cold here wasn't that cold...who knows, the only thing other than them dickies I seen him in was dress pants when he went out, or sweatpants at home....Thinking about these things makes me miss him...:sad:


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

In the field - Company shirts, sleeves or tanks 
Pants or shorts, as long as no rips I don't care
sneakers or boots, steel toe
hat if they want to

In the office - what ever I want. It's in my basement so...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

No shorts or tennis shoes here; they won't let you onto any commercial jobsite with out jeans/twill pants and steeltoe/steel shank shoes.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

Taking 1 or 2 points of each of your dress codes would give the ULTIMATE dress code IMHO:

1st: COMPANY provided shirts or patches AWESOME. My personal preferences for shirts are the "fisherman" type. It has a vented "caped" back is lightweight and comfortable.

2nd: SHORTS SHORTS SHORTS!!!! It get's to 1,000 degrees heat index and a bagillian percent humidity!( I moved here from the midwest 11 years ago and EVERY summer I swear it's my last on earth!:hang 
How OSHA determines it's safer to wear 24" more of fabric in our heat index is "safe" I'LL NEVER KNOW! after all they don't require shin gaurds! and on a non commercial site I see no use! I'm talking nice tan/biege khaki or cargo shorts( NOT gym shorts,baggies or daisy dukes.and a guy wearing daisies.......A WHOLE NOTHER THREAD!!!:shutup 

3rd: sandals or flip flops COME ON!!!(and YES I have seen them on residential sites!) I use to wear $100 plus Magnums or Cochrans they were nice jack type boots steel toed steel shanked that laced up the front and had a zipper up the side but couldn't see the toe area lasting longer than normal(and I don't have enough organs to donate for redwings:cheesygri) I personally like the $30 tennis shoe looking Brahmas with a hardend cap(fiber resin or "steel" I'm not sure) The argument over steel toes severing your toes is NOT one I care about. Would PREFER they had steel shanks but.... )

4th: TATS I have 4 and probably will get another 4 or more.ALL ARE COVERED with a sleeved shirt and shorts! Don't know how many HO are bothered by tats anymore just think it looks more profeesional when you don't have something like FK YOU on your knuckles or a naked lady on your fore arm exposed.

5th; Hair.Long hair (which I have) combed back in a WELL MAINTAIND ponytail.(NO OFFENSE to you guys who are "squared away" and have your heigh 'n' tights) but I've NEVER had anyone complain about it.(worked for a maintenance/handy man service for 2 1/2 years people would call in and request "the POLITE big guy with a pony tail" when my name escaped them) AMAZING how taking your shoes off at the door and a few "yes mams" gets them more at ease then short or long hair. 

Facial hair PERSONALLY don't care for it but if it's well groomed the same comparison with ponytails could be made.

6th; Piercings ALL VISABLE piercings can be removed at the beginning of the work day without worry of the holes closing SO DO IT!(this goes for the 50 year old guy with the single stud as well as the walking pin cushions!

Just my opinion:thumbsup:


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't like piercings either, actually I tell the guys no jewelry except a wedding band and that is up to u cuz even that is unsafe.


Tattoos, I got 3 both forearms and right bicep, just nothing offensive like the naked ladies and it's fine.


Long hair, don't care too much for them hippy folk...:whistling


----------



## DavidP (Jul 9, 2009)

When I first got into the construction business I found it rather easy to get work. My competitors were my best salesmen.

I never promoted myself as being cheaper and/or faster, which is the only thing many contractors have to compete on. I promoted professionalism, quality and service.

Professionalism is what was sorely missing in the construction industry around here. Just prior to my getting into the business I called some roofing contractors to get an estimate to replace the roof on my sister's house. I did what most people did at that time, which was to call the most well known roofing companies.

One came to my door smoking a cigarette. I asked what I could do for him and he said he was there to give a roof estimate. I said I called a professional roofing company not you and closed the door. Another came to my door with no shirt on - he got the same response from me as the previous roofer. The third pulled up into the driveway and blew the horn. I went out and asked him what I could do for him and he said I'm here to give a roof estimate. He licked his thumb and stuck it out toward the roof and said "Yeah, you've got about xxx squares... that'll be $xxxx." He never left the truck.

The appearance and mannerism of my competitors has helped me to get a lot of work.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

personally, I think employee conduct is more important than a dress code. Work boots and sarety glasses are required for safety reasons. Shorts are ok, shirtless is up to the guy. Tatoos and hair same thing. Professional conduct is mandatory. When we are in customers homes, no cursing, radios, and work area must be kept clean and safe. When we are framing a new home, radio is ok as long as its not too loud, and no talk radio. I want my guys to be comfortable but courteous.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Here it's:

1: Shirts MUST be worn at all times, can be sleeveless although company shirts are preferred.
2: Shorts are allowed, but not torn, daisy dukes, or bicycle shorts. Carpenter shorts or cargo shorts are preferred and must be around knee height.
3: Boots only no sneakers.
4:Hats are allowed as long as they're socially acceptable. No pot leaves or derogatory comments printed on them.


----------



## mattp (Apr 5, 2006)

DavidP said:


> When I first got into the construction business I found it rather easy to get work. My competitors were my best salesmen.
> 
> I never promoted myself as being cheaper and/or faster, which is the only thing many contractors have to compete on. I promoted professionalism, quality and service.
> 
> ...



No way!!! Is this for real? If so Im moving to your area and will become rich.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

tshirts- if the general im working for has his own and he provides em they expected to be worn but not 5x a week -they never supply enought of em and i dont like doing laundry every night

jeans or overalls- whatever you have but no large holes, small pinholes are fine

shorts- cargo type no gym shorts

footwear- csa approved at all times except for final cleanup of a job when finish floors are down, sneakers then expected

hardhats- on commercial jobs, or downtown


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I work alone so I do as I like. If I wear shorts then they are cargo's, the ones they sell at the paint store are too short for me. I usually try to wear whites, but have been known to wear jeans sometimes. I wear whatever t-shirt is white in color and has less then a gallon of paint on it. I am in the process of ordering company shirts with my name on them, so I will switch to those when I get them but for now I usually wear the ones the paint stores hand out. When I go give a quote I try to wear a polo type or button down shirt, cargo shorts or sometimes even jeans.
I am sleaved out on my left arm with tattoos and the right one is pretty much covered also, so I guess I have no rule concerning them..... They are all professionally done and no vulgarity.
I try to wear plain hats, no beer logos or team logos. I do this because I dont want to be thought of as a drunken painter, I dont want hillbilly's wanting to talk NASCAR with me at the gas station, and I dont want to lose a job because some Ho was a life long Chicago Bears fan and wouldnt dream of hiring a guy wearing a Colts hat. Some people take their sports teams to crazy levels so I try to play it like politics and leave my views and opinions in the truck.
I wear Vans sneakers if I am working residential, and boots if I have to on commercial work.


----------



## camaroman2125 (Apr 13, 2006)

> and I dont want to lose a job because some Ho was a life long Chicago Bears fan and wouldnt dream of hiring a guy wearing a Colts hat. Some people take their sports teams to crazy levels


I will never hire a Michigan fan, anyone else I could care less but never a Michigan fan. I'll work for Michigan fans but they get charged extra. 

I think the weirdest michigan fan I worked for wanted the body of his house painted blue and the trim yellow. If ya asked me it looked tacky, but hey he was paying so I kept my mouth shut


----------



## DavidP (Jul 9, 2009)

> No way!!! Is this for real? If so Im moving to your area and will become rich.


That's exactly what happened. Unbelievable isn't it?

Many times I've had my customer's neighbors tell me they wished they knew about me before they hired the company/person they did to work on their house. You'd be surprised at how much you can reap from sowing a little professionalism.

I do residential work and not new construction. I have done new construction but just long enough for me to learn that there isn't any money in it, unless you're the home builder rather than the guy that's actually building the house. 

So when I talk about being professional I mean around homeowners. You can be as sorry as you want at a new construction site and it won't matter - you'll be in good company.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

jtpro said:


> I'm talking nice tan/biege khaki or cargo shorts( NOT gym shorts,baggies or daisy dukes.and a guy wearing daisies.......A WHOLE NOTHER THREAD!!!:shutup





WarriorWithWood said:


> 2: Shorts are allowed, but not torn, daisy dukes, or bicycle shorts. Carpenter shorts or cargo shorts are preferred and must be around knee height.


OK, now since two of you have mentioned daisy dukes, I gotta ask - have you actually ever seen a dude wearin' those types of shorts? on a jobsite? One of your guys show up w/ 'em on? Cuz that's jus' na-a-a-s-ty.

And no, I don't show up for estimates shirtless. I try not to plan estimates at the end of my day (sweaty, dusty and dirty) but sometimes it can't be helped. I've got a logo'ed Polo in my truck that gets thrown on before I pull in their driveway. At least they know the guy giving them the estimate is the one who'll be working on their project - no chance for communication errors.

Mac


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

BuiltByMAC said:


> OK, now since two of you have mentioned daisy dukes, *I gotta ask - have you actually ever seen a dude wearin' those types of shorts? on a jobsite? One of your guys show up w/ 'em on? Cuz that's jus' na-a-a-s-ty*.
> 
> And no, I don't show up for estimates shirtless. I try not to plan estimates at the end of my day (sweaty, dusty and dirty) but sometimes it can't be helped. I've got a logo'ed Polo in my truck that gets thrown on before I pull in their driveway. At least they know the guy giving them the estimate is the one who'll be working on their project - no chance for communication errors.
> 
> Mac


When I first moved to this area I worked in Maryland a bit out in the less populated areas. There was always a few guys in the cut of jean shorts pass the acceptable level off manliness. 

I was amazed no one gave them grief about it. Like it was a common thing.


----------

